# traveling out of state



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

hey guys,
so the wife a friend and i are going to travel across about 7 states for a small vacation (driving). i was wondering if it would be wise to bring my B.O.B or just my E.D.C just in case we get into some sort of trouble

thanks guys


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

suzuki2011 said:


> hey guys,
> so the wife a friend and i are going to travel across about 7 states for a small vacation (driving). i was wondering if it would be wise to bring my B.O.B or just my E.D.C just in case we get into some sort of trouble
> 
> thanks guys


I know I'm gonna sound like some a-hole, but really?. Why would you ask a bunch of strangers on a web site what they think YOU should do. It's your life, wife and friend. Plan for and do what YOU think is the best course of action for YOU and yours.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Viper said:


> I know I'm gonna sound like some a-hole, but really?. Why would you ask a bunch of strangers on a web site what they think YOU should do. It's your life, wife and friend. Plan for and do what YOU think is the best course of action for YOU and yours.


you are right you sound like an A hole... We often ask other peoples ideas and thoughts on topics... There have been times in my life when if I did what I thought was best I would be dead..

A wise men listens to advise and seeks counsel.... There are lots of folks here that have a lot of wisdom... if you do not want to seek wisdom.. I would not bother even being on this forum


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SO to answer the question... if you have room bring both.. if you are short on space..bring the BOB.. since you are going through several states.. what are you packing for a weapon


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The NRA website and other outlets have info on carrying from state to state. If the legalities of it all is what you meant. Nothing says your out of your own backyard like out of state plates.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> you are right you sound like an A hole... We often ask other peoples ideas and thoughts on topics... There have been times in my life when if I did what I thought was best I would be dead..
> 
> A wise men listens to advise and seeks counsel.... There are lots of folks here that have a lot of wisdom... if you do not want to seek wisdom.. I would not bother even being on this forum


Seeking knowledge is great. We always have something to learn. That's not the way I read the post though. It came across more as a "please someone tell me what to do as I am unable to make a simple decision" kind of post to me. Being the A type personality that I am...it kinda grates on me and reminds me of the whole sheeple mentality this country is sliding into. 
I'm not afraid to speak my mind and refuse to sugar coat what I say(post). I'm not as well spoken as Kauboy or Auntie for example, just very direct. If it bothers you, put me on ignore.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Moving about between Nevada, Oregon, and CA regularly I can't imagine not having a vehicle loaded with gear for just about anything imaginable. 

OP you said a 7 state drive. If there is room in your vehicle bring it....whatever it is that makes you feel safe.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Viper said:


> Seeking knowledge is great. We always have something to learn. That's not the way I read the post though. It came across more as a "please someone tell me what to do as I am unable to make a simple decision" kind of post to me. Being the A type personality that I am...it kinda grates on me and reminds me of the whole sheeple mentality this country is sliding into.
> I'm not afraid to speak my mind and refuse to sugar coat what I say(post). I'm not as well spoken as Kauboy or Auntie for example, just very direct. If it bothers you, put me on ignore.


You made the statement "I know I'm gonna sound like some a-hole" I agreed with you.. My question is if you knew you were going to sound like and AHOLE - why did you even post.

This forum is here to share and ask for and offer advice... you were not offering advice..you were telling him to DO IT HIMSELF "Plan for and do what YOU think is the best course of action for YOU and yours."

I am ok with speaking your mind... as long as you are not driving people away from here.... If somebody takes the time to ask a question... either answer it or shut UP.. and please do not give me the "I AM A TYPE A PERSONALITY..." blah blah blah,,, frankly if you were any type of MAN you would realize what you did was wrong and apologize...

I know your type.. you will end up on the end of a SLIPPY PIKE...

you either are an example or a warning... you sir are a warning

have a good day


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> ..... you will end up on the end of a SLIPPY PIKE...


(Note to the college students majoring in bidness; Word of Mouth Marketing^^^^):eagerness:


----------



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. If I had known it would have caused so much stress and anger I wouldn't have posted.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> SO to answer the question... if you have room bring both.. if you are short on space..bring the BOB.. since you are going through several states.. what are you packing for a weapon


I was thinking about this myself. Since my teens I often cross the border from Canada and spend the summers travelling across the USA on my my motorcycle. Other Americans I know tell me things like... Dont sleep at rest stops or you will dissapear or "if you're going there, do you have a gun ? If not you can drop by and borrow one of mine" All I usually bring along is whatever can fit in my alice pack (change of clothes, ipad and such) and a knife. Ive run into... (Many) strange situations in strange places. In my case I tend to be drawn to the dangerous seedy places. If someone says "dont go there" its the first place I go. For the most part I find its not nearly as bad as people claim. The few situations ive run into were both interesting and somewhat random. That being said... To answer you're question I would bring along whatever feels reasonable.
Do you have space for more bags ? Can you be prepared and safe while keeping it to a minimum ?
I believe a person shpuld travel as light as possible while bringing what they feel they need to stay safe.
I just follow the sun and rely on my wits and experience. Its not for everyone but it has served me well till now.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

suzuki2011 said:


> Thanks for the comments. If I had known it would have caused so much stress and anger I wouldn't have posted.


Dont worry about it. It was a valid question.

Im only partially not sure wtf a slippy pike is but if it is or is not what I think it is I dont think I do or do not want to know.


----------



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mods. Just delete it


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

suzuki2011 said:


> hey guys,
> so the wife a friend and i are going to travel across about 7 states for a small vacation (driving). i was wondering if it would be wise to bring my B.O.B or just my E.D.C just in case we get into some sort of trouble
> thanks guys


Always take your gun, your BOB is optional, I have carried a gun with me on car trips since 1980. And, if some folks get angry on this forum, just blow it off.
Opinions are much like ...holes aren't they?:joyous:


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> You made the statement "I know I'm gonna sound like some a-hole" I agreed with you.. My question is if you knew you were going to sound like and AHOLE - why did you even post.
> 
> This forum is here to share and ask for and offer advice... you were not offering advice..you were telling him to DO IT HIMSELF "Plan for and do what YOU think is the best course of action for YOU and yours."
> 
> ...


Why the anger stud muffin?. I posted what I felt, explained why it struck me that way, and hopefully made a person think for themselves. You seem to be the one showing all the emotion. And as for the rest of the stupidity in your post, I truly doubt I would "end up on a Slippy pike". I see it playing out differently. More like after meeting me, Slippy would let me choose one of his storied Pike's to roast wienies with around the campfire while we denounce illegal immigration.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Viper said:


> Why the anger stud muffin?. I posted what I felt, explained why it struck me that way, and hopefully made a person think for themselves. You seem to be the one showing all the emotion. And as for the rest of the stupidity in your post, I truly doubt I would "end up on a Slippy pike". I see it playing out differently. More like after meeting me, Slippy would let me choose one of his storied Pike's to roast wienies with around the campfire while we denounce illegal immigration.


And now you think I am a stud muffin.. What kind of left wing liberal gay bar did you crawl out of...

You posted what you felt!!!! Lets try to use reason and not just FEELINGS...

If we all had your silly left wing attitude nobody here would dare ask a question because we should THINK FOR OURSELVES.. hell lets just shut down this forum and sit around singing kum bu ya as we drink some sort non alcoholic fruit beverage...

Please change your name from VIPER (like that is even close)--to "CUPCAKE"... it comes closer to how you post about your FEELINGS...

Good Day Sir


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Gee I leave for a day and .... *sigh* do you boys need a ruler?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yardstick maybe


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Both ought to go to their corners for a two day time out.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Both ought to go to their corners for a two day time out.


OK OK, the next time somebody tells a newer member not to ask questions - I will just keep on walking - After all, I am just a member here and not responsible for correcting behavior that makes people not want to be active members....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just for fun add a second small bag to your EDC bag with an additional bit of food ect and if legal to carry through those states a spare box of shells. You've got to balance between being prepared and being realistic in your preps.

I travel out of state fairly often so my EDC bag is good for about 3 days and hiking supplies like a compass, maps, and wool socks. Also my carry permit is good for most states I travel in so a spare box of shells and some fishing stuff.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Nah! You just think somebody died and left you in charge


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Both ought to go to their corners for a two day time out.


Why would I need to have "a two day time out" R.O.M?. I'm not the one talking about gay bars and being all emotional. Hell, I bet the OP is already thinking for himself.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Viper said:


> Why would I need to have "a two day time out" R.O.M?. I'm not the one talking about gay bars and being all emotional. Hell, I bet the OP is already thinking for himself.


*Why the anger stud muffin*

Because you too seem to not be able to play well with other children


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Suzuki think of the people in this forum as an extended family or community. We have a great group here, however, like all families or communities some times people bicker. We have the crazy Auntie (that is me), the scholar, the town drinker (no names mentioned), the guy who can make anything from almost nothing, the sheriff (a few of those), the mayor, the creepy guy on the corner, the preacher man, and the village idiot. There are more but I hope you get the point. Don't take it personally, when there is bickering it could be because someone had a bad day and it is easier to vent on here than to your family. When this happens scroll past the posts that don't apply.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ohhh alcohol fueled violence....

It is kinda a silly question tho, a good silly question.. Well if it happened while your away, what's the plan?? Can you get hone from the most distant state on foot?? Or is that plan going to be too risky?? That's more important to what kit to carry... I don't know the distance between states but have a trip coming up that's 1200kms+ from my fort, through aircraft...but the plan is the important part... 

I would focus on that, then decide what kit you need, spend some time recording supply stores before the trip, and take cash, just in case....

Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

What is even worse is you have people here that actually side with and advocate for telling folks to not ask questions... 

Reread the second post in this thread and it is plain to see that VIPER (AKA CUPCAKE) would prefer that people not bother him or this board with questions... if YOU are ok with that.. you most likely need to quit the forum

and frankly I take it as a badge of honor that REAL OLD MEN attacks me ever chance he gets....when the day comes that angry hateful atheists start liking me - I will have to re-look at my life


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Viper said:


> I know I'm gonna sound like some a-hole, but really?. Why would you ask a bunch of strangers on a web site what they think YOU should do. It's your life, wife and friend. Plan for and do what YOU think is the best course of action for YOU and yours.


I learned a good quote, goes something like, knowing your weakness is the strongest attribute.
And, knowledge is nothing without experience.

Yes, you do sound like a hole, now, back to reading.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Suzuki, I have a bad ass screaming demon quad, my Suzuki Z400.
As for your question, yes, if you can, bring it. If you tote it for seven states round trip and never need it, so what. 
If you need it and don't have it, you loose. 
Maine, good job. 
Auntie, you know how I feel about you. 
I am traveling today also, three states. 
Be safe. Be ready, be diligent. 
Deebo out until it gets slow in the deer stand.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I learned a good quote, goes something like, knowing your weakness is the strongest attribute.
> And, knowledge is nothing without experience.
> 
> Yes, you do sound like a hole, now, back to reading.


now Viper, Auntie, and Real Old man..are going to lecture you.....


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> now Viper, Auntie, and Real Old man..are going to lecture you.....


Why would anyone lecture Deebo over that. He said what he wanted to say. I agree with some of it, even out of context.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I volunteer for the "village idiot" position!!! 
(no one ever suspects the Idiot!)


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> You made the statement "I know I'm gonna sound like some a-hole" I agreed with you.. My question is if you knew you were going to sound like and AHOLE - why did you even post.
> 
> This forum is here to share and ask for and offer advice... you were not offering advice..you were telling him to DO IT HIMSELF "Plan for and do what YOU think is the best course of action for YOU and yours."
> 
> ...


 You really need to take a chill pill and some of your own advice.
Now what kind of a smart ass answer are you going to give me?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Viper said:


> Why would anyone lecture Deebo over that. He said what he wanted to say. I agree with some of it, even out of context.


Thank you viper, every person has a right in this country to speak his mind.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

suzuki2011 said:


> hey guys,
> so the wife a friend and i are going to travel across about 7 states for a small vacation (driving). i was wondering if it would be wise to bring my B.O.B or just my E.D.C just in case we get into some sort of trouble
> 
> thanks guys


I would carry both with me. If you want to do any day hikes or if something happens the smaller bag could be used for scouting and the larger bag for any longer term excursions.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> You really need to take a chill pill and some of your own advice.
> Now what kind of a smart ass answer are you going to give me?


So you are perfectly fine with viper telling the OP to not ask questions and do things on his own...???????

oh wait, I understand you are another one of the village atheists -

I do take my own advice.. I answer questions and do not tell people to shut up


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> Thank you viper, every person has a right in this country to speak his mind.


Want to kill a forum... start telling all the people that ask question to grow up and think for themselves...

As to freedom of speech, when it comes to this board.. that is up to the moderators and the site owner,,, but frankly... unless they are trying to KILL the website...I would guess they would side with me

but I guess for you - everybody has a right to speak except for Christians


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> So you are perfectly fine with viper telling the OP to not ask questions and do things on his own...???????
> 
> oh wait, I understand you are another one of the village atheists -
> 
> I do take my own advice.. I answer questions and do not tell people to shut up


Yes I am, all for it, it is pretty self explanatory. 
What does religion have to do with it?


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I wish I had some popcorn, this is like preschool all over again (im entertained)
You're both right and you're both wrong but thats just my opinion. Unless... I missed something. What does religion have to do with it ? The two things dont even seem related.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Want to kill a forum... start telling all the people that ask question to grow up and think for themselves...
> 
> As to freedom of speech, when it comes to this board.. that is up to the moderators and the site owner,,, but frankly... unless they are trying to KILL the website...I would guess they would side with me
> 
> but I guess for you - everybody has a right to speak except for Christians


Until they get slapped down for saying there piece then they have the right. I do know you are one who promotes restricting the people to only your beliefs. I think history had a man like that, his name was Hitler.
And my friend I am a Christian so not sure what your remark implies. I just don't follow your doctrine .


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> but I guess for you - *everybody has a right to speak except for Christians*


C'mon man really?. I'm a Christian, I believe in GOD. Just got back from church as a matter of fact. Afterwards I ate a cupcake in your honor while talking with some friends. Anyways, NO where in any of the posts in this thread did anyone mention religion....until you. Fastest way to lock this thread and/or push people away?. You guessed it. All I'm gonna say about it.
Have a blessed day.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Viper said:


> I know I'm gonna sound like some a-hole, but really?. Why would you ask a bunch of strangers on a web site what they think YOU should do. It's your life, wife and friend. Plan for and do what YOU think is the best course of action for YOU and yours.


I am going to copy and paste this into EVERY thread where a new person is asking a question


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am going to copy and paste this into EVERY thread where a new person is asking a question


Your SA (Situational Awareness) is lacking friend. The person that posted the question has been a member here longer then me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Viper said:


> Your SA (Situational Awareness) is lacking friend. The person that posted the question has been a member here longer then me.


QUOTE=Viper;338390]Why would you ask a bunch of strangers on a web site what they think YOU should do. It's your life, wife and friend. Plan for and do what YOU think is the best course of action for YOU and yours.[/QUOTE


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> (Note to the college students majoring in bidness; Word of Mouth Marketing^^^^):eagerness:


So, can I now assume that Slippy Pikes can now be ordered factory direct from MM as the exclusive distributor?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am suddenly have flashbacks to recess in middle school. Why oh why ...........


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

suzuki2011 said:


> hey guys,
> so the wife a friend and i are going to travel across about 7 states for a small vacation (driving). i was wondering if it would be wise to bring my B.O.B or just my E.D.C just in case we get into some sort of trouble
> 
> thanks guys


Suzuki, you have been a member here long enough know that it can take a thick skinned person to muddle through the teaching and learning that is presented here. I expect the same to be required to be a successful survivalist. So ask away, know everyone sees things different (isn't that why we are all here to compare options and match to our own application) and go with the flow........ and every once in a while kick some but yourself, especially if a socialist or liberal shows up here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I am suddenly have flashbacks to recess in middle school. Why oh why ...........


So are you also ok with viper telling members to not ask questions????


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

There is so much butthurt in this thread. Please do us all a favor and fill out this form, return it to Denton and move on.









Thanks. It been awhile since I've had to issue these things. Have a great evening!

-Arklatex-


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> So are you also ok with viper telling members to not ask questions????


Viper still had a point, his diplomatic skills maybe extremely lacking, and is quite aggressive, but the statement, "do what you think is the best course of action for YOU and yours" that's extremely sound advice... Could have said it with a little more tact... But this is a adult group, with a diverse range of members, with different levels of education, and different methods of delivering advice...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> Viper still had a point, his diplomatic skills maybe extremely lacking, and is quite aggressive, but the statement, "do what you think is the best course of action for YOU and yours" that's extremely sound advice... Could have said it with a little more tact... But this is a adult group, with a diverse range of members, with different levels of education, and different methods of delivering advice...


What he said^^^^^^^^^^^ There is no one size fits all in a survivalist/preparedness situation where all of the cards might have to be laid on the table.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Viper still had a point, his diplomatic skills maybe extremely lacking, and is quite aggressive, but the statement, "do what you think is the best course of action for YOU and yours" that's extremely sound advice... Could have said it with a little more tact... But this is a adult group, with a diverse range of members, with different levels of education, and different methods of delivering advice...


Really.. you skip over the crap and cherry pick AFTER he basically tells the guy to NOT ASK QUESTIONS... ARE YOU STUPID???? Really - it is an honest question... You are ok with driving people off?????


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

slewfoot said:


> Thank you viper, every person has a right in this country to speak his mind.


no they don't. Just ask M&M.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Really.. you skip over the crap and cherry pick AFTER he basically tells the guy to NOT ASK QUESTIONS... ARE YOU STUPID???? Really - it is an honest question... You are ok with driving people off?????


Again with the name calling. perhaps you need to take a class in appropriate interpersonal behavior


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Really.. you skip over the crap and cherry pick AFTER he basically tells the guy to NOT ASK QUESTIONS... ARE YOU STUPID???? Really - it is an honest question... You are ok with driving people off?????


I doubt anyone here wants to drive off people. I personally can think of one person who has driven a few people off of this forum. People who live in glass houses should not throw stones. Free speech applies to everyone on this forum, not the select few! We are always going to have different opinions, if we didn't what would be the use of a discussion forum?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I doubt anyone here wants to drive off people. I personally can think of one person who has driven a few people off of this forum. People who live in glass houses should not throw stones. Free speech applies to everyone on this forum, not the select few! We are always going to have different opinions, if we didn't what would be the use of a discussion forum?


auntie you need to get with the M&M program or else!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> We are always going to have different opinions, if we didn't what would be the use of a discussion forum?


Different opinions?? I am floored - you have a guy that tells the original poster to not ask questions and you think that is a difference of opinion....

So again, you think it is ok to tell MEMBERS to stop asking questions??? Can you answer that questions for me... really you find VIPERS post a benefit to growing this community...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine, we get it already. Enough with the ranting and reposting of Vipers response. It's getting very old now and making you look bad. You've taken it far enough to more than make your point.

Thanks, your pal -Arklatex-


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I doubt anyone here wants to drive off people...


(Slippy looks right... then... left... then quickly scurries into the shadows giggling like a schoolgirl and hoping that Auntie doesn't see his cute little devilish grin...)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Maine-Marine, we get it already. Enough with the ranting and reposting of Vipers response. It's getting very old now and making you look bad. You've taken it far enough to more than make your point.
> 
> Thanks, your pal -Arklatex-


I am not sure my point was made... Auntie, Real Old Man, and Viper STILL think it is acceptable to tell a member to stop asking questions

but since you ask nice this will be my last post on the subject... even if there are a few people that refuse to see how badly doing what Viper did/does -- at least a few other folks get it


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

This is pretty sad this thread went 6 pages of BS. The OP asked a simple question. This is probably a young person that is needing support of some kind.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have seen that grin before Slippy, good thing you are behaving you don't need another vacation so soon. 

MM I feel that Vipers post wasn't worded very well. However, he did preface it with the fact that he is very direct and honest (aka bum hole). I think the problem lies in the perception of what he had to say. I think you understood it to mean take a long walk off a short pier. I took it to mean it doesn't matter what anyone else says, you should do what you think is right. Some people are more diplomatic than others. 

While I understand that this has upset you, don't you feel that you have made your point? If you felt that what was said was harmful to the community then perhaps you should have considered reporting the post and letting the management and mods decide what would be best for the forum. You should also look at your behavior and see if perhaps with your comments you are not being very welcoming to people. From your past posts I can tell you that if someone does not agree with you then you go on a posting rampage. One post explaining what you think is great, two enforces how you feel, three gets annoying..... It goes back to the theory that if someone does not agree with you then you will keep it up until someone does. 

The first time I made a post directed at you was because you were saying someone was not a good enough Christian. I know all the scriptures about sharing the word of God and standing up for what you believe (so please don't post them), however, I still do not think you have the right to judge someones beliefs. You have called Christians atheists, heathens, etc. I respectfully request that you stop with the constant name calling and show your fellow community members some respect. Would you want someone referring to you as an atheist because someone did not agree with you? As I tell my nephews, just because someone else calls you a name does not give you the right to call them a hurtful name. You should love your neighbor as you love yourself.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I have seen that grin before Slippy, good thing you are behaving you don't need another vacation so soon.
> 
> MM I feel that Vipers post wasn't worded very well. However, he did preface it with the fact that he is very direct and honest (aka bum hole). I think the problem lies in the perception of what he had to say. I think you understood it to mean take a long walk off a short pier. I took it to mean it doesn't matter what anyone else says, you should do what you think is right. Some people are more diplomatic than others.
> 
> ...


unless I am mistaken--this would have or should have been a private message... even though you are going on a rant here..I will be the bigger person and not correct your mistakes and incorrect assertions...

Titus 1:16
They profess that they know God; but in works they deny him, being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.

Remember if a cat has her kittens in a stove you do not call them biscuits...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> ...if a cat has her kittens in a stove you do not call them biscuits...


Finally something I understand; kittens in an oven! :eagerness: (See avatar pic)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ....this would have or should have been a private message... even though you are going on a rant here..


So when I have something to say it is a rant hmmmm. As far as private messages, if I am going to say something behind your back I will say it to your face. I also don't use the private messaging system with people that I don't trust, never have and never will.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> unless I am mistaken--this would have or should have been a private message... even though you are going on a rant here..I will be the bigger person and not correct your mistakes and incorrect assertions...
> 
> Titus 1:16
> They profess that they know God; but in works they deny him, being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.
> ...


 Was your mother standing when she gave birth?? 
For gods sake MM give it a rest.
I know, Denton pull the plug please.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> So when I have something to say it is a rant hmmmm. As far as private messages, if I am going to say something behind your back I will say it to your face. I also don't use the private messaging system with people that I don't trust, never have and never will.


You can tell a lot about a person by their FRIENDS and who they agree with

I tried to take this discussion off line into a PM but apparently you want to talk in public... ok.. so what is your problem... start a thread and lets discuss it


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Really.. you skip over the crap and cherry pick AFTER he basically tells the guy to NOT ASK QUESTIONS... ARE YOU STUPID???? Really - it is an honest question... You are ok with driving people off?????


Nope didn't skip, seen the only one that was offered was YOU even the op did not show offense, and understood the stupidity of the question... And requested for this thread to be deleted....

And yes I am ok with that... Those that stay are clearly mature enough to use the internet


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> You can tell a lot about a person by their FRIENDS and who they agree with
> 
> I tried to take this discussion off line into a PM but apparently you want to talk in public... ok.. so what is your problem... start a thread and lets discuss it


First Auntie don't make the mistake of doing a PM with M&M.

HIS reply to my PM to him:

*You may want to take a communications class or reread your post before you hit send...

AND you never told him it was wrong to tell people to not ask questions...

I got your number pal, no worries.. I know who you are and who you serve

Have a good day..
*

The following are the only posts I've made on this thread;

auntie you need to get with the M&M program or else!!!!!!!!!!

Again with the name calling. perhaps you need to take a class in appropriate interpersonal behavior
no they don't. Just ask M&M.
Why the anger stud muffin Because you too seem to not be able to play well with other children
Nah! You just think somebody died and left you in charge
Both ought to go to their corners for a two day time out


It's obvious that if you do not share M&M's point of view and back it to the hilt you are wrong and ought to be man or woman enough to admit it and apologize to all the world for your stupidity.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> You can tell a lot about a person by their FRIENDS and who they agree with
> 
> I tried to take this discussion off line into a PM but apparently you want to talk in public... ok.. so what is your problem... start a thread and lets discuss it


My problem? I don't like seeing people talked to the way you type to people. I don't like seeing people always turning to name calling instead of being adult and accepting that everyone has a right to what they believe, even you MM. I have a problem with beating a dead horse, with people with condescending attitudes, with people being told they aren't good enough, with people being judged on one sentence, the mindset of everything I say is right and you say it is wrong, the I am better than everyone else. Well that is a good start but I am wasting my time, after all I am not a jackass whisperer.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> First Auntie don't make the mistake of doing a PM with M&M.
> 
> HIS reply to my PM to him:
> 
> ...


Well at least we know now that REAL OLD MAN is a back stabber... I have had PM's with PAULS, Denton, Mish, and several others on here... and would NEVER consider posting in open forum what was said... I wanted to try and work things out with AUNTIE - but she seems to enjoy being the offended party.. we agreed months ago to stay away from each other but she can not stop the little jabs and side remarks.

SO here
AUNTIE - you are not a Christian because your grandmother was one or you go to church. You have a right to believe and think what you will even if it is wrong... As I have asked before.. if you find I have misquoted scripture show me... you might not like my presentation but Gods word never returns void...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> .... wanted to try and work things out with AUNTIE - but she seems to enjoy being the offended party.. we agreed months ago to stay away from each other but she can not stop the little jabs and side remarks.
> 
> SO here
> AUNTIE - you are not a Christian because your grandmother was one or you go to church. You have a right to believe and think what you will even if it is wrong... As I have asked before.. if you find I have misquoted scripture show me... you might not like my presentation but Gods word never returns void...


I can not sit idly by and watch you try to bully people and throw temper tantrums until someone agrees with you. I try hard not to type anything, but even I have a breaking point. I do not have to prove that I am a Christian, my beliefs are between me and God. It is not that you 'misquoted scripture' it is your delivery, your repeated beatings of a dead horse and the I am a better Christian than anyone else. No one has to prove to you that they are a Christian! All I have ever asked is that you try and show a little respect to others. Calling someone an atheist or heathen because they don't agree with you is childish and irritating. Learn some basic manners and you will find people will be more receptive to you and your thoughts.

Going to church does not make anyone a Christian, just like having a Father that is a pastor doesn't. Neither does quoting scripture, actions speak louder than words. Your actions often SCREAM.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I can not sit idly by and watch you try to bully people and throw temper tantrums until someone agrees with you. I try hard not to type anything, but even I have a breaking point.


You could put me on ignore..but you like to be offended



Auntie said:


> I do not have to prove that I am a Christian, my beliefs are between me and God.


nope as soon as you hold yourself out to be a member of the body - you are subject to correction and rebuke



Auntie said:


> It is not that you 'misquoted scripture' it is your delivery, your repeated beatings of a dead horse and the I am a better Christian than anyone else.


And again the curse of trying to be a LOVING christian that LOVES everybody and never offends people

you ar eon post number 6 on this topic so who is beating the dead horse now??????? lol...

I am thinking you are calling the kettle black here


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Really MM. I think you might want to give it a rest now. You disagreed with my post and/or my lack of tact. That's your right. I'm not cowed or feeling bullied/pressured or whatever your ultimate goal is. I don't operate in a cuddly hand holding world and my posting manners are kinda direct. People here are adults and can take my advice on a course of action or not. It's their choice. It seems that most on here saw the intent in spite of my directness. Good on them. Again, if it truly bothers you, put me on ignore. 

Cupcake out


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Casting light on one that lies or distorts the truth is not backstabbing, Saying those things in a pm to everyone on this site in a pm - that's backstabbing. I've had to deal with bullies now for over 20 years - that's right a guy or woman that abuses their spouse is a bully; or a landlord that takes advantage of a poor person that has no place else to go and doesn't want to fix the broken commode in the house is a bully. Most are insecure and when faced with someone that won't stand for the bullying back down because they are basically a coward.

Cupcake. Auntie, don't put up with this crap from this holly roller


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Casting light on one that lies or distorts the truth is not backstabbing, Saying those things in a pm to everyone on this site in a pm - that's backstabbing. I've had to deal with bullies now for over 20 years - that's right a guy or woman that abuses their spouse is a bully; or a landlord that takes advantage of a poor person that has no place else to go and doesn't want to fix the broken commode in the house is a bully. Most are insecure and when faced with someone that won't stand for the bullying back down because they are basically a coward.
> 
> Cupcake. Auntie, don't put up with this crap from this holly roller


I am still waiting on you or anybody else to show me WHERE or how I lied...

Are you saying you abused your spouse because she broke the toilet... I am confused??? Are you posting drunk????

anyway, show me one place where I lied or misquoted scrupture...

AND AGAIN - DO YOU FEEL IT IS GOOD FOR A PERSON TO TELL OTHERS NOT TO ASK QUESTIONS???? - BECAUSE THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT VIPER DID... HE SHUT DOWN the OP WITH HIS FIRST POST

Having a person that hates God attack me...sort of a badge of honor

Thanks for calling me a holy roller...

Coward - a coward would just be another loving luke warm do not cause waves person that refused to stand up and tell people the truth...

Jesus is Lord... and I am not ashamed...and someday you will kneel and profess Jesus as your Lord.... all those times you fought against him and made trouble for his people will be reviewed...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am still waiting on you or anybody else to show me WHERE or how I lied...
> 
> Are you saying you abused your spouse because she broke the toilet... I am confused??? Are you posting drunk????
> 
> ...


No you lied when you said that I backstabbed you.

And I took no position with respect to you or Viper, I still think you both deserved a time out when I made that post. Viper get's it. You have not - you still insist on being the bully on this site simply because one does not fall in line lock step with your point of view.

Again with the name calling - just because I don't necessarily believe in your version of "god" - now I'm someone that hates god.

In the one post I described my belief's I never said that I hated god nor that I did not believe in one. I just don't subscribe to your version.

I never equated someone that stands up for the truth to being a coward. I said that a bully was a coward. I also said that I thought you were a bully to folks that don't agree with you. You do the math. (Guess that ought to count as a lie).

And as far as trying to twist words I've never said anything about having abused anyone. But just like a lot of other folks that have very little substance Twisting words to make them sound like something else is a classic ploy of a bully. (guess you don't count twisting what someone else has said as a form of lying).

But hey you have to live with yourself.

So why not leave all the nice folks on this site that you don't agree with alone and go play in the corner and leave the grown ups to deal with the real world issues


----------

